# int zusammenführen



## a400 (29. September 2005)

Moin, ich hab da mal ne Frage und zwar will ich bzw. muss ich zwei int Werte zusammenführen, also nicht addieren, sonder daraus der Zahlenfolge folgend einen neuen machen. Beispiel 
  int werta = 2; 
  int wertb = 4; 

  dann soll int wert_neu = 24; sein, also quasi die Zahlen hintereinander geschrieben. 

 Wie bekommt man das hin, dass das dann auch ein int ist und nicht nen string oder so werden muss? Kann mir da jemand etwas bei helfen?


----------



## andreas_gierisch (29. September 2005)

hallo,

du könntest z.b. beide Werte mit IntToStr() in strings umwandeln, diese dann zusammenfügen und anschließend mit StrToInt() wieder umwandeln.


----------



## Macbeth23 (29. September 2005)

warum machst du das nicht durch eine einfache Rechnung?

 iWertNeu = iWertA * 10 + iWertB


----------



## andreas_gierisch (29. September 2005)

wahrscheinlich weil das so nur mit einstelligen zahlen gehen würde. Bei mehrstelligen wärs dann schwieriger


----------



## CodeFatal (29. September 2005)

Moin, 

ich hab zwar jetzt nicht die Syntax im Kopf aber wie wär es mit ner variablen 10er Potenz

Stell mir da sowas vor wie:

```
for(int i=1,x=0; iWert%i>0 ; i*=10)//ermitteln, wieviele stellen iWert hat
     x++;
iWertNeu = iWertA * Pow(10,x) + iWertB
```

dürften vielleicht noch nen paar sicherheits Abfragen fehlen aber im Prinzip sollte das  

Gruss Michael


----------



## FireFlow (29. September 2005)

Sowas mag man nicht   

http://www.c-plusplus.de/forum/viewtopic-var-t-is-121979.html

Gruß


----------



## CodeFatal (29. September 2005)

Abend zusammen, 
nett ist es vielleicht nicht aber jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Wie bist du an den Link gekommen? 

Nicht böse sein. Gruss Michael


----------



## FireFlow (29. September 2005)

CodeFatal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Abend zusammen,
> nett ist es vielleicht nicht aber jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Wie bist du an den Link gekommen?
> 
> Nicht böse sein. Gruss Michael



Ich bin in dem anderen Forum aktiv...   Ist ja auch gleicher Nickname.

Gruß


----------

